# well, I invented some music with my mind



## yarn and glue (Feb 26, 2010)

hello punx. I make music and I call it "THY COURAGE QUAIL." I have only played a couple shows so far, but they were pretty fun so I am planning some more.

while these songs are not punk in genre terms, I do everything myself, so you could say it's got some of that aesthetic going for it. anyway, the recording quality ranges from terrible to wonderful, but hopefully the songs shine through in any case. enjoy it if you daaare

hocus pocus magnum opus


----------



## ferretwakeup (Feb 26, 2010)

level 7 halfling rogue
haha
awesome


----------



## Tempest (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Y&G, I like your music. It has a lovely raw feel. Plus I like how you don't sing in that oh so popular high'n'whiny emo voice. You sing and play natch, and I like it!


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 28, 2010)

New fav


----------

